# New rat sneezing a lot, lays around a lot, and maybe porphyrin around nose?



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

SO I just got Thor and Loki like Sunday. Thor sneezes a lot. He also sleeps way more than Loki and Loki's bigger than him which leads me to believe he's older Shouldn't Thor have at least as much energy as Loki? He also has what might be blood or porphyrin or just my paranoia and its really just pink skin and white fur. I held Thor's tummy up to my ear and all I could hear was his heart beat. I don't know if I should be worried he's got a uri or just brush it off as because he's new. Any ideas?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is Thor eating and drinking a lot? New home sneezes are normal, and some babies are lazier than others. If you didn't hear anything when you rat phoned him that's a good sign, but I'd keep an eye on him. It's always better to be more watchful than less watchful. But if he's eating plenty and drinking I certainly wouldn't panic.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Is Thor eating and drinking a lot? New home sneezes are normal, and some babies are lazier than others. If you didn't hear anything when you rat phoned him that's a good sign, but I'd keep an eye on him. It's always better to be more watchful than less watchful. But if he's eating plenty and drinking I certainly wouldn't panic.


He seems to be eating and drinking fine. He was really stuffing his face yesterday! Like Monica and I (Thor's mommy cause she bought him) put Loki and Thor on my bed everyday to let them play and run around and have exercise. Loki runs around for hours. Thor just finds a blanket, snuggles into it, and goes to sleep. Doesn't even explore the bed in the tiniest bit except to find a comfy blankie.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd definitely keep an eye on him to see if anything else fishy happens, but some babies really are lazy. If you want you could get him out on his own and kind of force him to explore a bit and see if you can coax him into some play, but depending on his age he might be growing a lot and really just want to cuddle.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> I'd definitely keep an eye on him to see if anything else fishy happens, but some babies really are lazy. If you want you could get him out on his own and kind of force him to explore a bit and see if you can coax him into some play, but depending on his age he might be growing a lot and really just want to cuddle.


I mean don't get me wrong I'm not complaining at all! I think it's extremely adorable! I just don't wanna think its adorable and then all of the sudden he gets pnemonia and dies and then the same thing happens to Loki and then Monica and I are gonna be devastated you know? How would you get him to do that?


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

It might just be a myco flare-up if you are just imagining the porphyrin, if porphyrin does show up he might be sicker than myco.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd give him a little bit more time to adjust. =)


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it was thre but he probably washed it off cause it definitely looks different now so I know it was there. He seemed more active to day. When I put him on the bed he ran around the whole time he didn't curl up and sleep like the last few days.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

That sounds promising, it might have just been the transition, but I'd keep an eye on his behavior to make sure that he is actually getting better and not just seeming like it.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

So turns out he was just looking for my soft warm wool oriels blanket. As soon as that got put on the bed he bee-lined toward it and curled up and he's been like that since then.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

He also poops a lot I think anyway. I don't know how much poop is normal but I just put a new pad in the cage and got them a big medium sized litter box and there's quite a bit of poop. It's also (at east when he pooped on me this morning) soft. I also don't know how much pee is normal but there is literally pee everywhere! Oh! One last question. Is baking soda a bad choice for neutralizing odor in their litter box? (it's got a metal tray for them to walk on so they are separate from it and cant walk on it)


----------

